
The exploitation of Aids - theoneill
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/jun/12/aids.health
======
FiReaNG3L
Wow, talk about backward logic. The epidemic in the heterosexual population
didn't manifest itself BECAUSE of all the preventive education (or as he calls
it, fear-mongering) of the risks of unprotected sex.

~~~
maxklein
I'm not a sceptic, but do you actually KNOW this? Or you just came up with
that sentence because it conforms to what has been told to you previously?

~~~
FiReaNG3L
I should have added in my post that im doing research on AIDS in a lab

~~~
maxklein
Then tell me: why is Africa excluded from this finding?

